# Bobby - hope you're gone.



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope Bobby and anyone else in harms way have started moving out. This thing is going to be nasty no matter where it goes. My brother just called from Gulf Shores, AL to tell me that they are getting 20 foot waves and 25- 35 MPH winds. His condo complex is starting to flood and the one next to them has had the dunes washed out. I can only imagine what it will be like here. I went to Sargent yesterday to haul some stuff home and I'm afraid that there may not be anything left when I go back. Everything north - east is going to take a pounding. For the first time I'm concerned about being in NW Houston so I'm really worried about those of you further south.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

We're hunkerin down in Katy. I'll be hangin boards this evening. Hope the rest of you stay safe. Might be a wild ride.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..It's a 'wild ride' out there right now here in the big city. Dunno where all these folks came from.. If ya have to drive past a gasoline station..DON'T.. biggest dammed traffic jams I've seen here in 75 years... Oh, yeah...don't forget the grocery stores.. Momma just had to have something so I made the trip to hell. Geeezze...parking is a baitch if ya can find a place. Hunnerts of peoples where there are usually a couple dozen.. Out of bread..out of milk...and the PRIZE !!!!..OUT of TOILET PAPER.. Now how in the heck can you have a run on TP?... I've lived thru a few real doozies in my run here in H=Town but this is the craziest I have ever seen people.. Guess it's just leftovers from all the hell Rita caused..so nobody's leaving and trying to stock up for a couple of months. From what I see it's gonna be out of here and gone by Saturday night..


Oh well...:headknock


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I drove in fro Abilene this morning, very heavy traffic headed North all day long. We are "planning" on trying to ride it out here in Santa Fe but that may change! Right no it's looking like the eye is going to go right over the top of us (if it stays on it's current projected path"

We have a generator and I have stockpiled about 50-60 gallons of gasoline!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Either one of you fellas is welcome at my place.........albeit things may not be too pretty here, we should mostly get wind and rain. Honya would get along fine with Jazz and Beans!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If'n it gets too wet for ya down there, Trod...slide on up here..and brang some of that gasoline with ya.. My generator aint been started in three years so I'm sure it'll hum like a clock... 

Main water line busted in my front yard this AM so it already looks like the 'cane has hit here..Dang near knee deep in the street already...Oh, well.....:headknock


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Terry
If y'all need to evac you got an invite to hunkerdown here. You know how to get here and how thick the walls are.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the invite folks, we are going to try our best to ride it out here...the bad thing about leaving is trying to get back!

Good luck to all of you, be sure to say your prayers tonights!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Well it didn't take me much to get the south end of the house boarded. The rest should be fine. Just hope the power stays on. If were stuck here I'd like to turn a pen or two. Will definately send out a prayer that all staf safe.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers for everyone's safety. Trod, you have offers but you're welcome here as well IF you promise not to look in my shop or garage. Not sure which would be worse for you - drowning or heart attack.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> Prayers for everyone's safety. Trod, you have offers but you're welcome here as well IF you promise not to look in my shop or garage. Not sure which would be worse for you - drowning or heart attack.


LOL....I wouldn't have a heart attack but I probably would bring a broom


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Trod you could run down to my shop and clean it Sat morning if you want too.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

BROOM?????? You'd best bring a dozer. I've got the boat and all the stuff from the bay not to mention our other house. I even had the boys help me move a 10 X 20 canopy inside and it now covers the boat - looks kinda strange.


----------

